# The Bears are waking up.....



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The warm weather has got them starting to "wake up" and sticking their nose's out,,,,

I know of one big boar that has left his den and is out cruising around.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That's good to hear. With the snow rapidly disappearing I'm thinking this past weekend may have been the last of the season for snowmobiles. Time to switch gears for spring lion/bear hunting.


----------

